# Surf's Up



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Finally we get some after a long, long drought!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, very cool.


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

beeee-you-tiful!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome photos Jon!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Awesome photos Jon!


Thanks!

Check out this barrel shot...










And this is the presumptive "Rookie of the Year" on the Pro World Tour Dane Reynolds:










This one is trippy with all of the howling offshore wind...










And the obligatory tail slide...


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, great pix.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The first and third shots in the second set of photos are amazing....well actually they all are but I really like those two! I really need to get into photography more. One of these days I'll either take some courses at the local community college or just read and teach myself. There just isn't enough time in the day anymore!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Also I set that third photo as my background. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Also I set that third photo as my background. Hope you don't mind!


Hey, that's cool. I don't mind that at all... What I do mind is when surf companies use my shots in paid advertisments without my consent -- something I am prosecuting against Revolution Surf Co right now...

:eeps:

Here's a cool shot of a friend of mine I took this past Saturday.

*Lens: Canon 135mm f/2.0 L*


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome shots as usual Jon..

I was just looking through a feature on Surfline the other day and caught a your name on the photo tag at the bottom.. hah. Very nice.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't worry, it won't go any further than my desktop! 



Jon S. said:


> Hey, that's cool. I don't mind that at all... What I do mind is when surf companies use my shots in paid advertisments without my consent -- something I am prosecuting against Revolution Surf Co right now...
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> ...


Another great surf shot! This might have to be my next background image.


----------



## UdubBadger (Jan 9, 2008)

nice pix man... well done.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E36Guy said:


> Awesome shots as usual Jon..
> 
> I was just looking through a feature on Surfline the other day and caught a your name on the photo tag at the bottom.. hah. Very nice.


Lol! You caught that? 

Thanks for all of the positive feedback everyone...

Hey, did you used to post in the Surfline forums?

This is Brian Aresco, CI team manager. The guys rips!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I thought maybe you guys would like this barrel animation. Getting "tubed" or "shacked" or "barreled" is one of the apex experiences in surfing...


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> Lol! You caught that?
> 
> Thanks for all of the positive feedback everyone...
> 
> Hey, did you used to post in the Surfline forums?


haha yeah. I have seen a few Surfline shots that are Jon S marked. hah. I remember the first one I saw I was like.. wait, WHAT? He just got into surf photography not too long ago it seems and he's already shooting for Surfline?? Wow. He works fast. hah. :rofl:

Yeah I used to post on there too hah, I think I was something like E36SurfGuy or Idk.. something like that. I have way too many forums. And now Im a moderator on another surf forum few of my buddies started up and just joined up on your surf forum too the other day. hah.  Oh well.. keeps me all stoked on surfing when the waves are down or Im stuck indoors.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Jon S. said:


> Hey, that's cool. I don't mind that at all... What I do mind is when surf companies use my shots in paid advertisments without my consent -- something I am prosecuting against Revolution Surf Co right now...
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> ...


I just picked up that lens a couple days ago, it's en route to me 

How you like it?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

335i said:


> I just picked up that lens a couple days ago, it's en route to me
> 
> How you like it?


An instant favorite. Sharpest lens I've ever shot with. Amazing, fast, and reasonably priced...

:thumbup:



E36Guy said:


> haha yeah. I have seen a few Surfline shots that are Jon S marked. hah. I remember the first one I saw I was like.. wait, WHAT? He just got into surf photography not too long ago it seems and he's already shooting for Surfline?? Wow. He works fast. hah. :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I used to post on there too hah, I think I was something like E36SurfGuy or Idk.. something like that. I have way too many forums. And now Im a moderator on another surf forum few of my buddies started up and just joined up on your surf forum too the other day. hah.  Oh well.. keeps me all stoked on surfing when the waves are down or Im stuck indoors.


That's funny. I remember seeing your user id on Surfline forum and wondering if you knew about Bimmerfest...



Let's paddle out some time.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Jon S. said:


> An instant favorite. Sharpest lens I've ever shot with. Amazing, fast, and reasonably priced...
> 
> :thumbup:


Good to hear, I'm pretty excited - mine will be used for a completely different aspect - wedding/portrait photography - but I need something a bit longer. I'll probably end up picking up a 200 2.8L later on, but I've heard great things about this lens.

Currently my 85mm 1.2L has been the sharpest lens I've used to date, with my 35mm 1.4L as a close second, so I'm eager to test them out.

What body are you shooting on if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> That's funny. I remember seeing your user id on Surfline forum and wondering if you knew about Bimmerfest...
> 
> Let's paddle out some time.


hah, cool man. Yeah I'd be up for it. I'll probably be up that way again early March for my birthday (hanging with the family and all that). So maybe we can come up with a day you'll be out there and Ill pop in. :thumbup:


----------

